# July 14th, last day with Uber.



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

These fools want to schmooze in that new Privacy statement, but tag along new rules including the fact that you give up the right to arbitrate or sue. These guys are pricks. I barely drive as it is, but I will have great satisfaction in telling them to **** off... Who's good at writing politically correct **** off letters. Just looking for ideas.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jun 4, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> These fools want to schmooze in that new Privacy statement, but tag along new rules including the fact that you give up the right to arbitrate or sue. These guys are pricks. I barely drive as it is, but I will have great satisfaction in telling them to **** off... Who's good at writing politically correct **** off letters. Just looking for ideas.


Well you might want to spread it out a bit. And use other words as well as ****, like shit, and others to balance it out.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Too bad you have to wait that long to quit.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> These fools want to schmooze in that new Privacy statement, but tag along new rules including the fact that you give up the right to arbitrate or sue. These guys are pricks. I barely drive as it is, but I will have great satisfaction in telling them to **** off... Who's good at writing politically correct **** off letters. Just looking for ideas.


Just because you quit Uber doesn't mean you have to quit UberPeople!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Just because you quit Uber doesn't mean you have to quit UberPeople!


As long as the Admins don't unplug me, I'll always be coming here. Thanks. I feel the love....


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

Frankly I think they are making a huge mistake. There are a lot of great/devoted drivers in NJ and your one of them Ariv005. But greed and fame trumps everything.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahem........ for now. I am not far behind either. I wish you a much better job!!!


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

I will always visit this site.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JesusFirst said:


> Frankly I think they are making a huge mistake. There are a lot of great/devoted drivers in NJ and your one of them Ariv005. But greed and fame trumps everything.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahem........ for now. I am not far behind either. I wish you a much better job!!!


thank you... This secondary income was nice while it lasted.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> thank you... This secondary income was nice while it lasted.


So what's your plans for July 15th? An uber retirement bash?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> These fools want to schmooze in that new Privacy statement, but tag along new rules including the fact that you give up the right to arbitrate or sue. These guys are pricks. I barely drive as it is, but I will have great satisfaction in telling them to **** off... Who's good at writing politically correct **** off letters. Just looking for ideas.


You can opt out on arbitration.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Uber and privacy in the same sentence is just poor grammar.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> So what's your plans for July 15th? An uber retirement bash?


I didn't even make it to the 14th... I quit a week or two after starting this thread. There's just no money in this at all. Even just regular cash flow is gone.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> These fools want to schmooze in that new Privacy statement, but tag along new rules including the fact that you give up the right to arbitrate or sue. These guys are pricks. I barely drive as it is, but I will have great satisfaction in telling them to **** off... Who's good at writing politically correct **** off letters. Just looking for ideas.


POST # 1/ARIV005 : New Privacy State-
ment ? VAS ?
chi1cabby, is this News to You too ?

Bison scrambling!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/ARIV005 : New Privacy State-
> ment ? VAS ?
> chi1cabby, is this News to You too ?
> 
> Bison scrambling!


*Uber's New Privacy Policy Admits That Riders (And Drivers) Have No Privacy*


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/ARIV005 : New Privacy State-
> ment ? VAS ?
> chi1cabby, is this News to You too ?
> 
> Bison scrambling!


Yes, the NO Privacy Statement.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Yes, the NO Privacy Statement.


POST # 15/ARIV005: Your Mesomorphic
Avatar is 
Always Welcome Roun'nyah!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 15/ARIV005: Your Mesomorphic
> Avatar is
> Always Welcome Roun'nyah!


I believe we are somehow Avatar related.... At least by horns.


----------

